# Graduate School Bound



## ehanes7612 (Feb 14, 2018)

I was just accepted the University of Washington Graduate School Physics Program for Autumn 2018..finally a graduate student in Physics


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 14, 2018)

Congrats! M.A. or Ph.D.?
(If the latter, somehow I don't envision you as Sheldon Cooper)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 14, 2018)

M.S. in Physics...I am not mentally ready for a Ph.D (or being poor again)..maybe in the course of this degree I will be


----------



## Wendy (Feb 14, 2018)

Congratulations Ed. I hope you have fun with it. 

I wanted to be a vet (equine) when I was younger. My parents however were old school.....right after I graduated high school I was expected to get a job to help support the farm. Sure wish they had encouraged me to go for my dream but it wasn’t in the cards. .........so I’m happy that you are going after something you want. Best of luck.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2018)

where will this 'take' you?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 14, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> where will this 'take' you?



beyond the point at which I am now


----------



## abax (Feb 15, 2018)

My best wishes for the grind of gradual school. The M.S. is challenging and
often fun, however, the double grind of doctorate is a loooong haul and
very expensive. It took me seven very slim years to pay back loans. Perhaps
you could apply to the National Science Foundation for some financial help.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Feb 15, 2018)

Wonderful! Congratulations and best to you.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 15, 2018)

abax said:


> My best wishes for the grind of gradual school. The M.S. is challenging and
> often fun, however, the double grind of doctorate is a loooong haul and
> very expensive. It took me seven very slim years to pay back loans. Perhaps
> you could apply to the National Science Foundation for some financial help.



I will be able to work my job part time and take out loans for two years. If I do a Phd eventually, I would only do it on a full ride of assistance (meaning no loans)...but a lot has to come my way (mentally and physically) for me to even want to apply to schools for a Phd program.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 15, 2018)

All the best with your studies. Get this book: https://theprofessorisin.com/buy-the-book/ to help you pick-up the skills which are not taught at uni but what you will need to survive when you leave it.

While you are studying, see what other skills you can pick-up which would be marketable. In Physics you are probably going to have to learn to code so do a course on this, add it to your CV, build a Github page and prepare for the future. You could earn some money on the side doing freelance coding for companies.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> beyond the point at which I am now



Im mean, what is your future employment objective.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 15, 2018)

I don’t know yet


----------



## Berthold (Feb 15, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> where will this 'take' you?


To an better insight of forecast precision of climate change. I am sure. I enjoy.

In the MS program You learn all techniques for scientific thinking and working and the actual basic knowledge in a special field.
By the dissertation You prove that You are able for scientific working.

Could You please take along Babybloomer?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 15, 2018)

Berthold said:


> To an better insight of forecast precision of climate change. I am sure. I enjoy.
> 
> In the MS program You learn all techniques for scientific thinking and working and the actual basic knowledge in a special field.
> By the dissertation You prove that You are able for scientific working.



are you giving me advice or just feel the need to tell me something I already know


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 15, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> All the best with your studies. Get this book: https://theprofessorisin.com/buy-the-book/ to help you pick-up the skills which are not taught at uni but what you will need to survive when you leave it.
> 
> While you are studying, see what other skills you can pick-up which would be marketable. In Physics you are probably going to have to learn to code so do a course on this, add it to your CV, build a Github page and prepare for the future. You could earn some money on the side doing freelance coding for companies.



Yep...I am slowly learning code..it's a struggle as I bitterly hate it


----------



## Tom-DE (Feb 15, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> M.S. in Physics...I am not mentally ready for a Ph.D (or being poor again)..maybe in the course of this degree I will be



better hurry up...before you know it, you are too old to learn fast. 

M.S. is a bit easier and much cheaper, and PH.D is a longer journey and far more expensive(in many ways)... 2 of my nieces and a nephew went for medical school, by the time they finished their residencies, each of them still owed student loan $150K--$170K...so hurry if you are thinking about PH.D........ Longer you stay in school more expensive it gets!


----------



## Berthold (Feb 16, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> are you giving me advice or just feel the need to tell me something I already know



No, that post wasn't for You, it's for forum users who are not so familiar with scientific university systems.

I would never dare to give You an advice.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 16, 2018)

Congratulations and the best to you!

Sometimes when reading the responses I feel ashamed on behave of somebody else, gosh, they actually have a german word for it!


----------



## Berthold (Feb 16, 2018)

Secundino said:


> Congratulations and the best to you!
> 
> Sometimes when reading the responses I feel ashamed on behave of somebody else, gosh, they actually have a german word for it!



Hey, I wish You an additional education very much also .

Do You still live on the island Grand Canaria?
Long time ago I found Orchis canariensis there at the edge of a main road


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 16, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> I will be able to work my job part time and take out loans for two years. If I do a Phd eventually, I would only do it on a full ride of assistance (meaning no loans)...but a lot has to come my way (mentally and physically) for me to even want to apply to schools for a Phd program.




As I look back at mine, recently finished, definitely make sure you go funded. In the sciences this is no problem, plenty available. For me the most important thing is the time needed. Four years is a long time, if you get to the point when you think its time, really look at the group you will work in, the departments aims and ambitions, your supervisors publication history, and your interest in the topic. I see students quit for this or that, it is unfortunate. It is maybe masochistic, but PhD can be the best choice to make.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2018)

Good luck. Send me some plants before you get too busy!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 16, 2018)

Tom499 said:


> As I look back at mine, recently finished, definitely make sure you go funded. In the sciences this is no problem, plenty available. For me the most important thing is the time needed. Four years is a long time, if you get to the point when you think its time, really look at the group you will work in, the departments aims and ambitions, your supervisors publication history, and your interest in the topic. I see students quit for this or that, it is unfortunate. It is maybe masochistic, but PhD can be the best choice to make.



I was in a Biology Phd program years ago and quit after two months because the funding wasn't readily available until the second year. I also wasn't mentally prepared. I think of the Phd as a job ...I don't have a qualified resume in physics as I did in Biology..but I am going to take this opportunity to develop a strong resume..who knows..maybe I will apply to a Phd program eventually..I just want to be sure of what I want to research before I do.


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2018)

National Science Foundation Hanes!!! The NSF gives grants not loans.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 17, 2018)

I know what the NSF is...my sister is a grant reviewer for NSF...we talk a lot about her involvement, she is well respected in the NSF and a recipient of multi million dollar grants herself..and I am in academia and have been on a research team as an undergraduate...applied for grants ..I am very aware of what is available. I also received a grant and a tuition remission in my second year for my MA in Holocaust Studies. I wont be competitive for any grants until I secure a lab position , which wont happen until I finish my core courses..so that would be in the second year. I appreciate the advice but I know how all this works


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2018)

Excellent Hanes! A lot of prospective grad students don't know that grant
money is available, especially in the sciences.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2018)

Congrats, Ed! Happy studying!


----------

